# Tampa bound!!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey guys, just thought I'd let you know even though half already know, I'm going to Florida state fair RIGHT NOW! 
Showing my beautiful, Painted Feather Star Sophya in the dairy show.
Wish me luck 
I am SO excited!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww that's great! Good Luck! I hope you have a great time! Love the pics you posted and hope you'll post more from the state fair!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Good luck have a safe trip and let us know how it goes.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks guys!!! of course about the pictures, I actually will take one now. 
I couldn't have more of a GREAT goat! Already in Orlando, and she hasn't made one peep! Didnt pee or poo either, yet(; 
She just lays down


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Well she likes the pen size, but cries and cries when I leave the barn!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh no. She will be fine. Have fun. What days are the show?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nursehelg said:


> Oh no. She will be fine. Have fun. What days are the show?


Tomorrow and it was suppose to be Saturday but then it said on Sunday..?;0


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope she wins ! What a good girl to lay down like that....so sweet 
So exciting! :wahoo:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> I hope she wins ! What a good girl to lay down like that....so sweet
> So exciting! :wahoo:


Thank you!!!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ohh! Have fun!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> Ohh! Have fun!


Thank you!!!! 
So excited. 
It's just not as organized as my county fair!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Come find me, girlie! I am in the back left corner of the big tent. Did you show last night? My jrs placed so well! Nessa Rose took first in her class!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

RedGate said:


> Come find me, girlie! I am in the back left corner of the big tent. Did you show last night? My jrs placed so well! Nessa Rose took first in her class!


Ok!! I'm in the other tent so that must be why I didn't see you. And no, I'm reay confused on the open class, ill come talk to you when I get there. Shoul be there around 8:30!!!!!!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Welllll, she goat fith (I think) third and fith. 

Last for all of them. 
The first two was the guy judge and he didn't really say anything about her but the girl judge said she wa a great doe but didnt know how to judge her because she wasn't in milk. 
I'm pleased w/ what I got because its understandable.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the good showing. This will give you the experience you need for the other shows.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats! She looked so cute


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Lol thanks guys! She just got really depressed Friday missing her sister.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I think it's wonderful you went and did this. I know you didn't get first place but hey thats ok there is always the next time. Very proud of you!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

JaLyn said:


> I think it's wonderful you went and did this. I know you didn't get first place but hey thats ok there is always the next time. Very proud of you!!


Thank you!!

And also, Thank you SO much redgate (Anna) for all the help you gave me.


----------

